# Hello! need some help Please



## mystical47 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
I am pretty confused over my new lab results and thus a dose reduction in my levothyroxine. My doctor said my TSH is low and she reduced my medicine. She said my T3 and T4 "did not matter".

My levels are 
TSH: 0.043 range 0.34- 5.60
T4 total : 9.89 range: 6.09- 12.23
Free T3: 3.56 range: 2.50- 3.90

I appreciate any advice you can give me. I was diagnosed hypo about 11 years ago and been on medication ever since. Only real symptoms I am having currently is extreme difficultly losing weight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mystical47 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am pretty confused over my new lab results and thus a dose reduction in my levothyroxine. My doctor said my TSH is low and she reduced my medicine. She said my T3 and T4 "did not matter".
> 
> My levels are
> ...


Right now as of the above labs, I believe you are perfect. She should not lower your med if you feel good. And I'll bet you do!










Read this please.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## mystical47 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for the input. I do feel pretty good thyroid wise. I dont know why she lowered my dose, I went from 100 mcg to 75 mcg. I have requested to see a endocronologist, I see them in June, my family doctor is the one that did the labs, told me the the only test that matters is the TSH, and lowered my medication based on the posted lab values.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mystical47 said:


> Thank you very much for the input. I do feel pretty good thyroid wise. I dont know why she lowered my dose, I went from 100 mcg to 75 mcg. I have requested to see a endocronologist, I see them in June, my family doctor is the one that did the labs, told me the the only test that matters is the TSH, and lowered my medication based on the posted lab values.


Sadly, your doc is not up to snuff on this stuff.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you about to run out of the 100mcg or do you still have enough refills to last you until June? Your doc is way off on dosing against just TSH and that is a big drop in medication (usually it's 100 to 88 to 75, unless the labs are way off and need a big drop).


----------



## mystical47 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have plenty of 100 mcg to last me until I see the endocronologist in June. I have not dropped down to the 75 mcgs yet because I feel fine on the 100mcg's and I did question my family doc's decisions on changing my meds.


----------

